# Torrevieja - the European city with the highest % of foreign residents



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

and the highest % of residents over the age of 65.....



> As well as having the biggest ratio of residents born outside of Spain to nationals, Torrevieja also has the highest number of residents over the age of 65 in comparison to those of a working age, with 43.9%.


The European City with the Highest Ratio of Foreign Residents Is in Spain | Spanish News in English - On The Pulse of Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> and the highest % of residents over the age of 65.....
> 
> 
> 
> The European City with the Highest Ratio of Foreign Residents Is in Spain | Spanish News in English - On The Pulse of Spain


Here's the original article
La ciudad europea con mayor proporción de residentes extranjeros está en España
And


> *In concrete, Torrevieja, also known as the ‘city of salt’, has been named as the European city with the greatest number of residents that were born outside of Spain, according to statistics from Eurostat.*


In concrete?

Top marks for bad translation...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I went to Torrevieja in 1967 when I was a student, travelling around Spain in a Vauxhall Victor Estate!!
It was a very small town then, a big village really.
Very quiet. I remember orange groves, salt flats and a little square with a children's playground.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In the 2011 census London was 37%, but for some reason it doesn't appear on the list. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_groups_in_London


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> In the 2011 census London was 37%, but for some reason it doesn't appear on the list.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_groups_in_London


Great comment! - I have no problem with Spanish people (or any other nationality for that matter) - but why do so many British expats think that anybody else but the Spanish are not worth talking to? I don't get it. So many of my friends are German/Belgian/Irish/Norwegian/Danish/Hungarian/Romanian ...and ...errr Venezuelan (have I spelt that right? - lol)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

stevec2x said:


> Great comment! - I have no problem with Spanish people (or any other nationality for that matter) - but why do so many British expats think that anybody else but the Spanish are not worth talking to? I don't get it. So many of my friends are German/Belgian/Irish/Norwegian/Danish/Hungarian/Romanian ...and ...errr Venezuelan (have I spelt that right? - lol)


Woosh - right over my head!
What has Alcalaina's post, where she posts a link to London, got to do with your idea that British Expats don't think it's worth speaking to nationalities other than the Spanish?
And do they think that?
I didn't know that.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

stevec2x said:


> Great comment! - I have no problem with Spanish people (or any other nationality for that matter) - but why do so many British expats think that anybody else but the Spanish are not worth talking to? I don't get it. So many of my friends are German/Belgian/Irish/Norwegian/Danish/Hungarian/Romanian ...and ...errr Venezuelan (have I spelt that right? - lol)


It has not been my experience that 'so many British immigrants ('expats') DO think that anybody else but the Spanish are not worth talking to'.

I don't get that comment. It doesn't apply to anyone I know.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> It has not been my experience that 'so many British immigrants ('expats') DO think that anybody else but the Spanish are not worth talking to'.
> 
> I don't get that comment. It doesn't apply to anyone I know.


In my experience, many from northern European countries will not speak to anyone other than those from their own country and, even then, not always. It is frequently a problem of not knowing each other's language and being afraid to try and being afraid of making a fool of themselves.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Where we were (Jimena) there were (and are) a fair few northern Europeans - mostly Norwegian (after UK) but also Danish, Belgian, German, French, Dutch come to mind. All spoke and socialised with each other and all spoke English.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

stevec2x said:


> Great comment! - I have no problem with Spanish people (or any other nationality for that matter) - but why do so many British expats think that anybody else but the Spanish are not worth talking to? I don't get it. So many of my friends are German/Belgian/Irish/Norwegian/Danish/Hungarian/Romanian ...and ...errr Venezuelan (have I spelt that right? - lol)


Not sure what you think I meant.  The table in the original post showed the cities with the highest proportions of foreign-born inhabitants. London has 37% of its population born outside the UK, higher than some of the other cities in the table, e.g. Frankfurt in Germany (34%). So I wondered why London wasn't in the table. That's all. 

Personally, I'll talk to anyone who'll talk to me, I don't care where they come from! But I do tend to automatically default to Spanish when speaking to non-Brits. This happened in an Indian restaurant the other day, it took a few seconds to dawn on me that the Indian waiter spoke perfect English.


----------

